# Rolle der Auferstehung - Horde - Gilneas



## Deathrow666 (7. März 2012)

Hallöchen

Auch ich biete an jemanden per Rolle der Auferstehung wieder zu WOW zu holen - zumindest für ein Monat 

Wer Interesse hat - einfach ne PN an mich 

Lg


----------



## Deathrow666 (16. März 2012)

Wollt nur mal wieder dran erinnern


----------



## Deathrow666 (30. April 2012)

Mal wieder aktueller Aufruf


----------



## Deathrow666 (8. Mai 2012)

Wieder mal an Gilneas erinner


----------

